
The Three Projections of Doctor Futamura (2009) - jrz53
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2009/05/three-projections-of-doctor-futamura.html
======
rbanffy
For a second, I read "Doctor Futurama".

~~~
themoreyouknow
I read that consistently until I saw your comment

